# Anal gland expression mandatory?



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a Boston Terrier, which means very little "grooming" needed. No fancy hair cuts, etc. I've bathed her and clipped her nails myself. However, I have read about this anal gland expression and am wondering how necessary this is. Should I take my Boston to a groomer for this even though she doesn't need anything else done?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

no dog my family has every owned has needed an anal gland expression, I have worked as a groomer so I have had to do them on a few dogs but I wouldn't do it unless medically nesssary.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

With a small dog I might. I don't think it's really doing any harm if it's not medically necessary. Ask your vet to show you how it's done (and if they think your dog needs it done on a regular basis), you can do it yourself if you know how. It's not that hard, just a little gross.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I've never had a dog who's needed their anal glands expressed, but when and if I did, I'd have the vet do it.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

When we got our eskie I asked the vet about expression, she said to not mess with them until the dog shows signs of discomfort (scooting across floor is most common). Often times if they are having strong enough bowel movements it isn't needed to express the glands. With our eskir or our 15mo mini aussie, he has chronic colitis, we have yet to have a need to do his.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I never heard of anal scent glands until my fourth dog. Then it wasn't so much a matter of hearing . . . 

There is nothing to be gained by manually expressing scent glands that don't need it. If you notice a smell somewhere between rotten fish and skunk, then you will want to consider it. (Assuming your dog hasn't been rolling in rotten fish or skunk poop - not that any dog I know would do such a thing.)


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Anal glands are supposed to express themselves, leaving a "marker" on the feces that identifies the dog...this is thought to be why dogs introduce themselves through butt sniffing..lol

Most anal glands, if the dog is producing decently firm stools and the excretions are the right consistency, never need manual expression. I would be of the "if it ain't broke..." school of thought. Unless your pup is having issues with them, leave them alone. 

Some people express their own dog's glands themselves when necessary...I personally would not. It's messy and invasive and smelly and I'd rather pay the vet to do it!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

If there's no problem, no odor, no leakage, don't clean it. None of our three dogs have ever had it done or needed it done. They don't have problems with their anal glands and it should clean itself when they poop.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, good. Thank you all. I will stop worrying that I am neglecting her anal glands! Next time I am at the vet I will just ask if she can check them to be sure they are working the way nature intended.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If she's not having problems, leave them alone.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know how true this is, but the groomer I used to work for told me to express anal glands as rarely as possible. The reason is, once you start, they are going to be more and more difficult to take care of.

I really don't know, however, having had very little experience with "high-maintainence" anal glands! This is something I would ask my vet.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I expressed Sassy's anal sacs about once a month for 13.5 years. After she started eating fresh home made food I expressed them 3 times in 3.5 years. I think in her case something in kibble just bothered her so the openings were slightly irritated and wouldn't release normally. Her stool was always perfectly firm, that was not the problem for her. Max never has needed his sacs expressed, not once. She used to expell the contents when upset, Max never has even though he is a super nervous dog.

I only attempted to express them when she showed me they were bothering her. She might scoot or lick her anal area. When they were empty the area at 5 and 7 o'clock if her anus is the center of a clock face would be slightly concave. If they were bothering her they would be slightly rounded.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Typically large dogs don't need to be expressed, and if small dogs need it, they usually scoot around, beforehand.

Having said that, I have a 65 lb Lab mix, and if he poops just before (or during) our walk, then he will scoot a little while we are walking. He does not scoot at any other time, and only after a poop before a walk. He has no other problems and the Vet sees no issue... just one of those things.


----------



## Babz23 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have worked in the grooming field since 1988 from kennel help to groomer and then have since moved to the veterinary field for the last 8yrs. During that time I was always told to express all dogs anal glands under 30-35lbs. Many smaller dogs don't have the muscle or high fiber diet to express the glands well or completely. I have also seen many dogs needing to be done by the vet not the groomer.
IMO I think you should ask your vet and there is no one set rule for every dog.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

As said above, all dogs are different. At the hospital I work at we see some dogs on a monthly basis for it. Others, we do much less frequently and some don't need it done at all. The doctor can check quickly and easily to tell you if they are full or not. Not all dogs need it done, but by the same token not all dogs will let you know if they do need it done. Better safe than sorry. We saw a little dog in last week whose glands had ruptured. The poor thing had been scooting and licking her rear end and her owners put it off too long. It's painful and not fun to have fixed.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed. Before my current dog, I quoted the above rule about small dogs. However, my 10 yo Lab mix is 65 lbs, and seems to scoot after every poop. I ask the Vet to express his glands about 4 times a year...


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to give you another perspective .. Today a lady brought in her 70 lb PBT. She was convinced they wouldn't need to be touched but told us to do them if necessary. They were the fullest most awful ag I have ever seen. I'm sure he feels much better this evening with them cleaned out. However, because she waited so long they were difficult to express and uncomfortable for him to have done. Just a thought. Some big dogs have issues with them too.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Aggie is a big dog and at 6 months she had to have her anal glands done. She was a champ and didn't even wince. She had been having some diahrea and constipation hence why our vet went ahead and did it. He said it's unlikely she will ever need it again. I cann honestly say I've never had to have a big dogs glands done before. My best friends rat terrier actually had to have an anal gland removed because it got all infected out of the blue and the vet actually recommended feeding a few nuts every few months for her to help keeping those cleaned out naturally. He's an old school vet so I don't know if I'd agree with that, but it's worked great for Chole no more problems! That poor dog has more issues with her thyroid and liver poor old girl. She's lucky to have such a great dog mommy.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't do them. If your dog is on a good proper diet regaurdless of size he should beable to pass them himself and not have issue. Also the more you exspress them the more you'll have to since you'll weaken the muscle. If your dog seems like he does* need them done and when any other time you've had no issues have the vet check them out. They can do it more throughly than what most groomers will.


----------

